# Crane operator jobs in Sydney?



## Craneguy

I live and work in new york city and was looking to move to australia to become a crane operator but cant find any information on the pay rate. It's been a dream of mine to live in Australia but I dont want to live paycheck to paycheck either. I am a crane operator with a lot of experience in NYC which can easily translate to anywhere else in the world. I know australia has their own tests and standards but is it a very difficult job to find in australia? I'm only taking my first steps now at this but its best i ask first before diving in.


----------



## eDDIe

Late reply:
There are many crane operator jobs in Sydney available to EXPERIENCED operator, allways.
Mostly for allterrain mobile cranes, tower crane operator job pops up here an there every now and then, you realy need to know people.
I do it myself, allways have done and I make a decent living out of it here.
Licensing is different here, if you need help drop me a PM and I will be happy to steer you in the right direction.
Pay - it depends what crane you operate and what kind of hours you put in.
In general, overtime is a must, I haven't heard of Sydney crane operator working 40 hrs a week. Usualy is 50-60 hours minimum, up to 12-14 hours a day 7 days a week, nothing unusual. That's for mobile cranes.
Tower and crawler cranes have more stable hours, depending on a site they are on; mostly 10 hrs days plus 6 hours Saturday.
Hourly rates are different from one type and size of crane to another and no company pays Award rates, you allways get a way more than that. Casual employees get 25% loading on top but permanent employees are guaranteed work every day.
You can expect minimum pay of $28 per hour and go from there.
Overtime is paid time and a half for hour 9 and 10 and double time after that. If you don't have 10 hours break, you're on doouble time the next day all day.


----------



## bbenamara

*crane operator in australia*

hello, i'm currently working as a Tower crane operator in France, and i would like to work as such in australia. Can you help me?
do i need to pass tests in Australia, health exams?
will i be able to find work easily? 
thanks

best regards.


----------



## eDDIe

You would not only have to do the test, but to undertake training and be assessed at the end of it, in order to get a licence to operate tower crane in Australia. You need to get high risk work licence with CT (tower crane) class. Licenses from other countries are not recognized here.
As far as finding a job goes, it is same as anywhere - depending on who you know and your luck.

I do training and assessments and don't have much to do with the job market.

Best of luck.


----------



## bbenamara

*crane operator*

Hi, first i would like to thank you for your answer. 
i'm really interested about crane driving in australia, so can you provide me for the following informations:
-How much is the cost for a training session?
-to be assesed do i have to pass a test (theory and practice)?
-how can i get a CT licence?
-What is the "dogman ticket"?
thanks in advance.

Benamara.


----------



## cranecrews

Craneguy said:


> I live and work in new york city and was looking to move to australia to become a crane operator but cant find any information on the pay rate. It's been a dream of mine to live in Australia but I dont want to live paycheck to paycheck either. I am a crane operator with a lot of experience in NYC which can easily translate to anywhere else in the world. I know australia has their own tests and standards but is it a very difficult job to find in australia? I'm only taking my first steps now at this but its best i ask first before diving in.


If you are a crane operator on Union rates in NYC you would be mad to operate a crane anywhere else, you guys are on about double what union tower crane operators make in Sydney. Sydney the rate is (2014) permanant $38 per hour, $30 travel allowance, $25 meal allowance, redundancy $100 per week, double time after 10 hours. 
There is a bit of work but have to know the right people, be in the union and should have at least 5 years exp operating decent size (10t plus) towers.

If you still do decide to come to come to Australia would be awesome, had good exp with yanks, worked with a rigger from California before, called 'Chuck', he was good value, about 50 and always bedding chicks half his age


----------

